# Fishing in Crestview??



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of Martin Lakes? South of Hwy 90, west of Crestview.

I remember as a kid my parents went there almost every weekend for years. It was open to the public and they had a small bait store, but I dont remember to much else. This was 20-25 years ago :001_huh:

Anyways....Just wondering if its still open? If anyone knows where I am talking about?

From looking on Google maps it looks like it has changed a bit. Cleaned up alot and now may be private property.

Just curious


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs (Dec 31, 2013)

A quick Google search showed that it is public access but as you stated searching on Google maps shows as if it is now locked by private property. I'm working over here south of Crestview today on the way home I'll check it out and report my findings.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ed Rice owns most of the property now. He is a local surveyor. He lives on Mayo Trail.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pomps'n'Pigs said:


> A quick Google search showed that it is public access but as you stated searching on Google maps shows as if it is now locked by private property. I'm working over here south of Crestview today on the way home I'll check it out and report my findings.


Thanks Pomps!!

I remember as a kid going there and killing the fish! My parents and I always had good luck and I would love to be able to go back and fish those same ponds we fished 25 years ago :thumbup:


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Since I've lived around Crestview for most of my life, I know the area well. But I never fished there because I just don't like the taste of pond/lake fish compared to the ones caught out of the river.

On a funny note though, when Martin Lakes were going strong, there was a funeral home home uphill of them. I remember it being said that those fish had soaked up so much of that funeral water (preservatives) that you leave them out a week without them spoiling.


----------



## Lockdownx99 (May 20, 2012)

the only place i can think of is the crestview city park. I went there yesterday to test out a new rod/reel and for my son to practice casting his new rod. inevitably he caught one of the biggest turtles out there and i had to drag it to the shore to get it loose. thank goodness the hook came out before i had to get up close and personal. anyways, i think there is a lake or 2 on the old golf course south of 10. Adara i think its called.


----------

